# The Search For Eddy



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

Was this just a Hull Tech Radio School prank or did it stretch to other such establishments:-

this was a notice which was attached to all the notice boards

---------------------------------
--WANTED - DEAD OR ALIVE--

EDDY CURRENT

GUILTY OF NUMEROUS SHOCKING CRIMES

LAST SEEN DISAPPEARING AROUND THE ANODE BEND ON A MEGACYCLE

----------------------------------------------------------------------

It looks a bit ordinary now, but used to contain lots more stuff in the radio terminology and borrowing from the great comedy radio shows of the 50s.

Anyone know any more lines?

(Applause)


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Watt are you on about, TE DC? He went ohm over the Wheatstone Bridge but was eventually charged by the police but put up a lot of resistance. Finished up in a dry cell. 

Sad!!


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

King Ratt said:


> Watt are you on about, TE DC? He went ohm over the Wheatstone Bridge but was eventually charged by the police but put up a lot of resistance. Finished up in a dry cell.
> 
> Sad!!


Didn't he escape from a lechlanche cell?
He certainly escaped on a Megacycle over a Wheatstone Bridge and was wanted for the induction of a 16mH coil....

yep, we had this at Riversdale College, it would be nice to see a full version of it.

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

M29 said:


> Didn't he escape from a lechlanche cell?
> He certainly escaped on a Megacycle over a Wheatstone Bridge and was wanted for the induction of a 16mH coil....
> 
> yep, we had this at Riversdale College, it would be nice to see a full version of it.
> ...


Heard over the tannoy on a warship
"REM Brant to the paint shop, REM Brant"
and at a factory
"Milly Henry please call 23, thank you"


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

the sex life of an electron
one night when his charge was at full capacity,micro farad decided to get a cute little coil to discharge him.he picked up millie amp and took her for a ride on his megacycle. they rode across the wheat stone bridge,around the sine wave, and into the magnetic field next to the flowing current.
micro farad,attracted by millies characterisic curve,soon had her field fully excited,he laid her on the ground potential,raised her frequency,lowered her resistance,and pulled out his high voltage probe,he inserted it in parallel and begain to short circuit her shunt.fully excited,millie cried out,"ohm,ohm,give me mho".
with his tube at maximum output and her coil vibrating from the current flow,her shunt soon reached maximum heat.the excessive current had shorted her shunt,and micros capacity was rapidly discharged,and every electron was drained off.
they fluxed all night, tried various connections and hookings untill his bar magnet had lost all of it's strenght,and he could no longer generate enough voltage to sustain his collapsing field,
with his battery fully discharged,micro was unable to excite his tickler,so they ended up reversing polarity and blowing each others fuses.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

Didn't he insulate his high voltage probe with rubber first?


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

A chap who used to sail with Niarchos left and went back to British-flagged Shell. He came on the Niarchos sked one day saying 'sending Apollos to the moon is the best thing to do with them, where is Eddy Stone?'

(At that time most Niarchos ships had two Eddystone 830 receivers).


----------



## michael charters (Apr 4, 2010)

Ode to a diode, Any one have that poem?


----------

